# Trouble finding thread



## VenusEnvy

About a month or two ago I posted a question in the Spanish forum about "Cómo crees" and its meaning. I believe that I put those words in the title. I can't find it now, and I don't know why.   

I tried doing a search in the Spanish forums for:
¿Cómo crees?
Cómo crees
Como crees
como crees

I tried searching posts and titles, using my specific name, and then not. 
Why can't I find my lost question?


----------



## Philippa

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27633&highlight=crees
got it!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ah! Thanks!

How did you find it? (I didn't realize that I had titled it using exclamation points.)


----------



## cuchuflete

The problem with many 'search' functions is that they are 'stupid'.  They only reply to our very specific queries.  Mike is looking at the possibility of changing to a better, more flexible search function.  Please be patient while he works on this, along with his other six hundred projects.

C.


----------



## Whodunit

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The problem with many 'search' functions is that they are 'stupid'.  They only reply to our very specific queries.  Mike is looking at the possibility of changing to a better, more flexible search function.  Please be patient while he works on this, along with his other six hundred projects.
> 
> C.



Venus, you could have searched for it by using "Find all threads started by VenusEnvy". I suppose you haven't started more than 100 threads in the last month.


----------



## Philippa

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ah! Thanks! How did you find it?


No hay de qué, Venus
I did an advanced search with your nickname and the word 'crees'
P


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> No hay de qué, Venus
> I did an advanced search with your nickname and the word 'crees'
> P


Ufh!!    I tried that! Oh well.     Thanks, gf!


----------



## Edwin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> About a month or two ago I posted a question in the Spanish forum about "Cómo crees" and its meaning. I believe that I put those words in the title. I can't find it now, and I don't know why.
> 
> I tried doing a search in the Spanish forums for:
> ¿Cómo crees?
> Cómo crees
> Como crees
> como crees
> 
> I tried searching posts and titles, using my specific name, and then not.
> Why can't I find my lost question?




I also found it using Google:  

Just Google on the following:  

"como crees"  VenusEnvy   site:wordreference.com 

Edited: Sorry no. It didn't work. Google just gave me the first message in THIS thread! 

Putting words in quotes makes Google search on the phrase in quotes.  Putting site: wordreference.com
restricts the search to this site.

Perhaps Mike could make a link to Google's search engine that would automatically add the  site:wordreference.com

Actually Google might be happy to provide such a service. I believe I have seen such Google search engines for particular sites.


----------



## Edwin

I just tried the Google search technique for something I just posted and it didn't work. Perhaps it takes awhile for Google to get around to indexing new stuff as it is added to wordreference.com?


----------



## Benjy

i think one of the problems with haivng google search the website is restricting it to searches within the various forums. if i remember rightly thats the reason why mike hasn't adopted that particular solution yet


----------

